# Do You Give Your Dog Something Off Your Table While You Eat ?



## fmdog44 (Jul 1, 2020)

I used to until I wised up and started putting some kind of dog treat on the table then feeding it to him during my meal.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2020)

Absolutely not! It’s teaching your dog to beg for food. Our dogs get their food which is handmade food everyday made from 50%meat/50% vegetables which they love. They know not to beg for food from us.

My dogs get taught manners and use them
They get plenty of good treats in between their meals.

Since they don’t get food from us they don’t beg from others either.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 1, 2020)

No dog here. If I had one I would not do this!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2020)

I give her a few regular blueberries and a few small pieces of a raw veggie which is good for them.  She likes them, too.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 1, 2020)

I haven't had a pet (dog) in ages.  And my parents didn't feed our dog right from the table. 

I don't do drooling of dogs very well.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I give her a few regular blueberries and a few small pieces of a raw veggie which is good for them.  She likes them, too.


Yes dogs love those But at the dinner table?


----------



## Gaer (Jul 2, 2020)

If I'm eating something that smells really good, (like a juicy steak) he will come and look at me.  I'll say, "No, This is MY food."  He  Goes, "Oh!  O.K., turns and walks away.  He knows if I fix popcorn, he always gets some though.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 2, 2020)

I don't have a dog, but Kitty has recently developed the habit of 'nagging' me for food when I'm cooking/eating.  If it's something suitable I save some for her, but I'd never feed her while I'm eating.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 2, 2020)

When we had our dogs I would always give them a nibble or two from the table. They never begged but sat by the side of my chair.  Had they done anything more then that I wouldn't have given them anything. I always fed our dogs before we ate.I figured, why should they sit and drool on an empty stomach while I ate.


----------



## Duster (Jul 2, 2020)

I've always discouraged begging from the table.  My husband started feeding our last cat while we ate dinner and she became such a pest.
Every night she'd show up for her kibbles.  I finally had to cage her during dinner, just to have a peaceful meal.

As far as table scraps go, why not feed them the same thing you are eating?  Other than spicy foods, it's far better for them than commercial pet food.    Vets used to tell pet owners to never feed them scraps.  I think this was something pushed by the pet food companies to sell more product.  Since vets now sell pet food, too, this advice is a conflict of interest.  
If you think about it, why not feed your pet real food occasionally?  Just not at the dinner table.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 2, 2020)

Duster said:


> I've always discouraged begging from the table.  My husband started feeding our last cat while we ate dinner and she became such a pest.
> Every night she'd show up for her kibbles.  I finally had to cage her during dinner, just to have a peaceful meal.
> 
> As far as table scraps go, why not feed them the same thing you are eating?  Other than spicy foods, it's far better for them than commercial pet food.    Vets used to tell pet owners to never feed them scraps.  I think this was something pushed by the pet food companies to sell more product.  Since vets now sell pet food, too, this advice is a conflict of interest.
> If you think about it, why not feed your pet real food occasionally?  Just not at the dinner table.


@Duster, I decided to feed our Pekingese strictly table food and he developed kidney problems. The Vet said the diet was to high in protein. I didn't want to feed him a lot of starch and other carbohydrates so I went to heavy on the meat. The Vet caught the problem in time but he had to eat low protein dog food  for the rest of his life. 
When we had our Labs I mixed in a small amount of table food with their dog food and they both lived to a ripe old age.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 2, 2020)

No, I do not.  She will come and sit by my chair and when I simply ignore her, she toddles off to another room.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 2, 2020)

We don't give them anything off the table, but they (dogs and cat) always get a "bedtime" treat of a small amount of real meat before everyone turns in. The cat is the most adamant, especially if we have had beef for dinner. 

And they all know when bedtime is approaching, ... we are convinced that they can tell time. If we stay up late to watch something on TV, it throws their whole game off.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2020)

No. If I've saved something from my plate for her, a piece of chicken or some potato, carrot etc, I put it in her dish.

When I have salmon, I make 2 plates. I'll sit on the couch with mine, and she eats hers from her plate next to me on the floor.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 2, 2020)

*Do You Give Your Dog Something Off Your Table While You Eat ?*

Dog?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *Do You Give Your Dog Something Off Your Table While You Eat ?*
> 
> Dog?
> 
> View attachment 111986


      OMG!


----------



## sadie123 (Jul 2, 2020)

No.  The dog gets food in her dish.  My trainer said that we should insist the puppy lay on the floor near us while we eat.  She then gets a few scraps in her dish when we clean up.  He said it is how they learn to beg politely, by laying down.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 2, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> No. If I've saved something from my plate for her, a piece of chicken or some potato, carrot etc, I put it in her dish.
> 
> When I have salmon, I make 2 plates. I'll sit on the couch with mine, and she eats hers from her plate next to me on the floor.



I tried that with Kitty..  she won't eat it if it's in her bowl or a separate plate, only if it's on my plate!!


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 2, 2020)

Before we turn in for the evening I give her a snack.  Either a doggie treat or some peanut butter or yogurt.  She loves them all and it is just enough to hold her until her regular meal time.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 2, 2020)

NO!


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 2, 2020)

Actually, when we eat as a family in the dining room, the dog is not permitted in there and she knows it.  But if I eat off a small table or at my desk she'll come and sit beside me in hopes.  Gets her nowhere fast.  When I am done, we go out for our evening stroll, which is what we just did.  Great walk and we stopped to watch a bunch of kids practicing their LaCrosse tosses for about a half hour.  Lovely evening.  Wish I had Ferocious' hammock, I'd still be out there.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 2, 2020)

Before my little dog died, he got his food at dinnertime when we had our dinner.  He occasionally got a bite of our food since my husband would "drop" a piece of steak or whatever.  He was a precious little fellow and if I could have him back for just one day I'd let him eat off my plate.  

When you love a dog, you just love him.  And he will love you back.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2020)

My dog is not that food driven, and never begs, whines or drools by the table when we eat.  If he moseys on over when my husband and I are eating, if we ignore him, he will leave right away and go lay down somewhere.  I will offer him a bite or two of something when we're done, providing it's not spicy and healthy for him to eat.  Our pets are family, so I like to give them a special treat if it's not harmful to them.  Neither the dog or the cat are spoiled and have never been allowed to eat off of the table or climb around our food when we're eating or preparing food.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 3, 2020)

When I was a kid the dog was apart of the family but it never hung around the table but we were allowed to throw it something if we felt like it.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2020)

Our dogs had a "place" to lie down while the family ate dinner. They knew they would always get a wee bit of leftovers put in their dish after we finished eating. They were very well mannered, sat/stayed until they got the "okay" to eat. Gosh, I miss my boys


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 3, 2020)

Guilty as charged! My brother hates me for it since he's training them to eat only dog food. If I was the dog, I want a (rebel) human like me who's a spoiler.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes dogs love those But at the dinner table?


I don't sit at the table but while making my salads and fruit dishes I give her a bit.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> NO!


But tell us your real feelings!


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 4, 2020)

Absolutely. They don't sit up and beg, but sit under the table and give you those doe eye's. I'm a softy when it comes to "The Look", and since most of my fur babies have been abused and rescued from kill shelters, I feel they have earned the privilege.  
Back a way's, ice cream social was really popular.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2020)

Ever buy them Frosty Paws? ...   My dogs have enjoyed these over the years.


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 4, 2020)

On a now and then moment, I give my cat a lick of my finger with some sour cream from my chips 
No dogs at this time...


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Ever buy them Frosty Paws? ...   My dogs have enjoyed these over the years.


Bonnie, you gave me the recipe for these. I did make a few trays. She liked them but only after they were almost melted. I forgot about them!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2020)

I have to confess I do give my little buddy a few scraps when I'm having my meal, too.  Not a lot, don't want to hurt her health.  She sits almost in my lap when I have a meal and drools on me sometimes and the look she has is heartbreaking..she's a rescue too and I feel she's been through enough and deserves to be treated like and equal.  I am a big animal lover and advocate.  She also gets her Get Naked organic treats because she is just "the best."


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 24, 2020)

I've never given my dogs food from the table.


----------



## macgeek (Jul 29, 2020)

usually no but sometimes we did.


----------

